# Re Initial Interview



## BeBe11 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello

DH and I would like to adopt from abroad and we had our preparation day at teh adoption agency last week.  We now have to attend an initial interview next week before the adoption agency decides whether we are suitable parents.  I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies have had these initial interviews and can shed some light on it for us.  

We really are excited about adopting - we have had 3 failed IVF and know this is the right thing for us to do now.  

BeBexxx


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi BeBe  

I did't adopt from abroad, but I would think the inital interview would be roughly the same (but more emphasis on how you would promote a child's heritage).

Ours was a long time ago now, but I think we were asked things like why did we want to adopt, what could we cope with, did we have a support network, was our house big enough etc.

We only had 30 minutes notice that a SW was coming to do our interview so didn't have much time to get nervous - but had I known she was coming earlier I would have been a nervous wreck!  It's great you are so excited, I'm sure all will be well  

Bx


----------



## BeBe11 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi B

Thanks for replying back to me.  

It is good to have an idea of what we will be asked. I'm glad you mentioned the network support, I did not think of this!! 

BeBexxx


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Hi BeBe,

We got asked similar questions (adopting in UK).

Also briefly discussed the following:

infertility/IVF and how we are coping with it now
the legal stuff for adoption and what the actual current process is
who the main carer would be and who would stay at home once the little one is placed and how long for before returning to work
pets
ties with friends and family and their support
 It's a bit nerve wrecking, but I'm sure it will be fine, all the best for next week 

Kaytie


----------



## BeBe11 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Katye 

Very useful.  DH and I will be going through all the points you and Boggy mentioned.  

BeBexxx


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

I cannot honestly remember what we were asked at our initial interview (we are adopting from abroad) but at that point we had not yet decided whether we'd go UK or abroad, so the questions were the same as for  UK adoption.

We were obviously asked which country if abroad, we had decided (as it's where my family is from) but we know some people are thinking of abroad but haven't decided, and they may be able to give you the current info on differnet countries.

I'd also recommend OASIS which is the overseas adoption information service, and there is a Yahoo group for UK adoption overseas.


----------



## BeBe11 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the info  

I hope this time next year we will have our little one just like all of you helpful ladies.

BeBexxx


----------

